# Best books to read if you're a goat lover



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's the best book(s) for beginners and/or seasoned goat raisers? Post the title, name and/or photo of your favorites .


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

How to care and cook!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks like a really old one!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Stoney guide to raising dairy goats!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry its actually storeys guide to raising dairy goats! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

All Creatures Great and Small CLICKY


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I read story's guide to raising Dairy goats and the backyard goat they are both impossible for me to live without


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have both of those books also!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Those are good books, worth the mula


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Raising Meat Goats for a Profit

Goat Medicine


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hobby farms goats is a GREAT book for newbies, and has lots of references and an illness glossary in the back of the book.
It's a series by the way, they have hobby farms books for sheep, chickens, etc.


----------



## craftEcowgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Which author for the Backyard goat book? Any other great goat books?

ISO: Oberhaslis in Iowa


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

craftEcowgirl said:


> Which author for the Backyard goat book? Any other great goat books?
> 
> ISO: Oberhaslis in Iowa


I believe Sue Weaver


----------

